# What are they sniffing for?



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 9, 2014)

Tonight as I was watching my box turtles sniff the ground until they found just the right spot to start digging their nests, I began to wonder what they are sniffing for. Is it the amount of moisture in the ground? Is it how warm the soil feels? Or is it something altogether different? What do you think?


----------



## ascott (Jul 10, 2014)

I am sure I do not know....dang it.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 11, 2014)

Maybe they are checking if there traces of scent form other animals to make sure the place is safe? Maybe it's related to the soil? Maybe it wanted to smell the soil? Let's ask her… lol


----------



## turtlelou (Jul 11, 2014)

I've seen this behavior in the spring. I was told they were hunting. I was very curious as to what they were doing also.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 11, 2014)

turtlelou said:


> I've seen this behavior in the spring. I was told they were hunting. I was very curious as to what they were doing also.


Maybe that's a different situation, she was trying to make a nest so maybe it's related to what the babies will eat later...


----------



## tortadise (Jul 11, 2014)

Pure speculation here. But perhaps it's a mixture of scents. With very dense compact soils it's not going to emit an odor or much of minerals found in the soil. So if there is. Void or "soft" spot soto speak, I'd imagine it would have a different scent. Fungi, mold spores, minerals, or even moisture found beneath the soil. I've tried searching for PDF files of studies done on this and found nothing. But I did find numerous studies of how tortoise ol factories senses work. That was quite interesting.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 11, 2014)

A lot of tortoises have a great sniffer, though, so I guess it could be a combination of things. Congrats on your box turtle eggs


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 11, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Pure speculation here. But perhaps it's a mixture of scents. With very dense compact soils it's not going to emit an odor or much of minerals found in the soil. So if there is. Void or "soft" spot soto speak, I'd imagine it would have a different scent. Fungi, mold spores, minerals, or even moisture found beneath the soil. I've tried searching for PDF files of studies done on this and found nothing. But I did find numerous studies of how tortoise ol factories senses work. That was quite interesting.



I have seen this hundreds of times as well over the years. I would love to know exactly what that "behavior" is and why. I can honestly share that we truly have nothing other than speculations also! I am following this thread/question with eagerness that someone may have a possible scientific answer!


----------



## tortadise (Jul 11, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> I have seen this hundreds of times as well over the years. I would love to know exactly what that "behavior" is and why. I can honestly share that we truly have nothing other than speculations also! I am following this thread/question with eagerness that someone may have a possible scientific answer!


Me too. I am still searching through PDF search engines on published papers about it. Lots of studies on the organs and how well they can smell. Broken down to proteins and blood flow and all that jazz. But none have described exactly what they are or could be sensing. I'd imagine it would be species specific. Each species has different environments and substrates. But testing the soil they found suitable has to have a different density, or moisture content, minerals, acidity, alkalinity, etc... I for sure have no ideA. I could probably sit down and decifer some things.


For instance. I read through a book(very large one) on soils of south Africa. Complete geological survey throughout the entire complex of each topographical environment. Was fascinated with the different substrates and layering systems of soil, rocks, gypsum, grasses and flora of it all. It seems I have hit on plenty of research about temperature and laying eggs and the differences of clutch sizes average from wild to captive differences. It's all a complete very detailed never ending scientific world of a hobby. Anywho, I will keep digging and try to find some balanced tested methods and field studies. Have not been successful yet though.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 11, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Me too. I am still searching through PDF search engines on published papers about it. Lots of studies on the organs and how well they can smell. Broken down to proteins and blood flow and all that jazz. But none have described exactly what they are or could be sensing. I'd imagine it would be species specific. Each species has different environments and substrates. But testing the soil they found suitable has to have a different density, or moisture content, minerals, acidity, alkalinity, etc... I for sure have no ideA. I could probably sit down and decifer some things.
> 
> 
> For instance. I read through a book(very large one) on soils of south Africa. Complete geological survey throughout the entire complex of each topographical environment. Was fascinated with the different substrates and layering systems of soil, rocks, gypsum, grasses and flora of it all. It seems I have hit on plenty of research about temperature and laying eggs and the differences of clutch sizes average from wild to captive differences. It's all a complete very detailed never ending scientific world of a hobby. Anywho, I will keep digging and try to find some balanced tested methods and field studies. Have not been successful yet though.



* I can say with certainty that not all females sniff the ground prior to laying and the ones that seem to often do not always. Basically i have dispelled any consistency in our group!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 11, 2014)

From my own experiences with RF's I see it quite often. I would tend to lean towards pheromones and sensory processing. Left by either herself, other females within the herd or the possibilities of male markers. As Kelly and Greg mentioned there are some neat reads on the subject. Here are just a couple ...
*Pheromone Communication in Amphibians and Reptiles*
*Annual Review of Physiology*
Vol. 71: 161-176 (Volume publication date March 2009)
First published online as a Review in Advance on October 10, 2008
DOI: 10.1146/annurev.physiol.010908.163134
http://www.annualreviews.org/doi/abs/10.1146/annurev.physiol.010908.163134

and another view .....
http://rsbl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/8/2/183.abstract


----------



## dmmj (Jul 11, 2014)

So if they smell another had laid there, do you think that would encourage to lay in a good spot, or would it move them on to find a spot no other female has used?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 12, 2014)

dmmj said:


> So if they smell another had laid there, do you think that would encourage to lay in a good spot, or would it move them on to find a spot no other female has used?


It depends, tortoises are territorial so maybe it is either: "get off my ground, tortoise" attitude or "I better run away before she kills me"..... That's my opinion though, my friends used to tell me you have this scientific way of talking


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 13, 2014)

dmmj said:


> So if they smell another had laid there, do you think that would encourage to lay in a good spot, or would it move them on to find a spot no other female has used?



I have had box turtles dig right on top of the another nest. There also seems to be areas that are definitely popular spots.


----------

